
Google smartwatch reportedly packs a “Digital Crown,” launches 2/9 - artsandsci
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/01/google-smartwatch-reportedly-packs-a-digital-crown-launches-february-9/
======
nom
Reading 'Digital Crown' I immediately thought of Project Soli [0] (a radar-
based that can read finger gestures without contact), but I assume it's just a
plain old rotary encoder and push button.

OT: Does anyone know if Project Soli is ready for market? Is the alpha kit
even available yet? I haven't heard anything about it lately.

[0] [https://atap.google.com/soli/](https://atap.google.com/soli/)

------
LordWinstanley
*>>launches 2/9

2nd September. That's a fair way off yet.

